# New type of joinery - four legs joined at a center post?



## Gavel (Aug 12, 2009)

What's the name for a "teepee joint," where you put four legs in a pyramid shape and joined them at the top around a center post like this: https://tinyurl.com/mkremmx

Has anybody else ever seen it? Is there a common name for it? Thanks!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

FYI, page won't load on mobile

To make it simpler. To me it looks like a pinned scarf joint. 
(the forum will not let me post more than 2 pictures for some reason)


----------



## Gavel (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks! Has this kind of structure been around for awhile? For example, has anybody here built something like this with a 4-way scarf joint?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might also check out the king post in a wooden Gazebo's roof, where all the rafters meet up.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I've made scarf joints but not a four way. Very common joint though. Technically it may not be a scarf joint but I don't know what else to call it.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

i see a lot of pedestal display stands use this method


----------

